# Watches, what do you sport?



## kingoftherodeo (Feb 10, 2010)

Im a massive watch nut, complete and utter obsession for me, wondered what anyone else on here had?!

Care to share what you have? Maybe even some pics if you're willing?

I'll get pics up when I can but currently own:

Rolex Submariner Date
Panerai 177h
IWC 3717
Oris 643 Divers Watch
Rolex Airking
Steinhart Pilots Watch

Really really fancy myself a Nomo watch next!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nike Triax 100 lap


----------



## stef030 (Aug 3, 2008)

tag f1
maurice lacquare
omega from the 60s 
all serve a purpose,and I like


----------



## kingoftherodeo (Feb 10, 2010)

Ah good point, yeah I have a nike running watch too.

Stef030, all nice watches. Big fan of Tag and Omega myself, especially want a Monaco on my wrist soon!!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Like watches too

Rolex Daytona
Breitling Bentlet Navitimer
Ted Lapidus
X2 Seiko chronos


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Keebler Cookie Watch never used in box

Mickey Mouse musical watch semi-old

citizens

army swiss

3- of something like swatch watches but not them "FOSSIL"

1- "major" solid gold/jade

1 pocket from the 1880's silver

1 dragon fossil pocket watch

some not out of the box mostly to pass down to the kids

as I do not even where a watch........


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I have one of these...










and would like one of these as well one day...










Plus a Bell & Ross for everyday... even a copy... :lol: :lol: :lol:










This is my current daily user...










Cheers

Rich


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Omega seamaster - Bi Metal
Omega Constellation - Double Eagle
Rado Ceramica


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Got a

Pam 177L (selling if anyone is interested, 3 months old)
Omega Seamaster Pro Chrono (213.30.42.40.01.001)
Omega Seamaster (2264.50)

Had a few Brietling's in the past too, but really like my chrono. Love the Pam but selling to put the money towards a car deposit.

TZ forum is a brilliant resource for watch enthusiasts/collectors.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Submariner

Mark


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Gucci 8600 for best


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Just a couple of decent watches
Omega seamaster 
Omega Constellation


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Where's the best place to buy rolex? Don't say Swissy land because when I was in Dubai I found then discounted eg real ones!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I forgot about the Tag Carrera


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

I have an Omega Seamaster automatic and a Tag Heuer not sure what model this s though? After another nice watch soon [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I forgot about the Tag Carrera


You need to sell it then. :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Rolex Submariner Date 2008 in steel with black dial and bezel, Seiko Kinetic gents diver's style for everyday use, Bentima Star 9 ct gold manual wind inherited from my grandfather. My 6 month old boy loves all watches, particularly the taste? :? He was born with class.

Not an obsession for me, but if I was wealthy, I'd definitely be laying out many tens of thousands on a nice watch collection. I'd love a Cartier tank for dress use. I'd also like to buy my wife and mum something expensive and nice too, but that's not going to happen now without the assistance of Camelot.

Doug

P.S. kingoftherodeo: you're too rich so get lost, I'm jealous. ... Or maybe you live in a shotgun shack, eat Tesco Value and spend all your money on watches? :wink:

P.P.S.


wallstreet said:


> Where's the best place to buy Rolex?


I looked into this when shopping for my Sub. I wondered if it was going to be cheaper to buy in the States so for the U.K. price, I could get a return air fare to New York, but alas, it was not to be. I couldn't get one for love nor money in Edinburgh (6 month - open-ended waiting list) so eventually went to Mappin & Webb of Regent St. London to get mine within 6 weeks and they sent it up to the Edinburgh store for collection.

Best place I heard when I was at school from the guys who hailed from Hong Kong was there. Either you can get good copies cheap or real ones stolen to order!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> Rolex Submariner Date 2008 in steel with black dial and facia. My 6 month old boy loves it too, particularly the taste? :? He was born with class.
> 
> Not an obsession for me, but if I was wealthy, I'd definitely be laying out many tens of thousands on a nice watch collection. I'd love a Cartier tank for dress use. I'd also like to buy my wife and mum something expensive and nice too, but that's not going to happen now without the assistance of Camelot.
> 
> Doug


I bought my wife a pink-faced limited edition Cartier tank with the assistance of my credit card... :wink:










Cheers

rich


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

mine at the mo'


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

She got a £3K engagement ring with certified clarity D flawless diamonds and then £700 diamond solitaire earrings at Christmas 2008 from the same small dealer in Edinburgh and, apparently, I never let her forget that, but still, she's worth a million dollars to me and I'd love to get her a nice watch.

Looks like I'm getting the A-Team complete DVD boxed set for my birthday this year. Excited about that, but a massive double standard doncha think? :roll: :wink:

Doug


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

rolex airking
tag monaco chrono
wish i'd got limited edition ones now for the money you lose 

oh, and a breo watch for sports. brilliant piece of engineering!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

The anniversary Sub had a nasty green bezel. I don't think it had too many takers, unsurprisingly.

Doug


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

I have a U-Boat Classico Left Hook and a U-Boat Thousands of Feet CAS3

Website:

http://www.uboatwatch.it/


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

christurbo said:


> I have a U-Boat Classico Left Hook and a U-Boat Thousands of Feet CAS3


Chris, I secretly admire Adolf Hitler, but that's going a bit far! :lol:

Seriously, nice watch though.

Doug


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

I know - I have heard all those jokes! But I love them. My next one will be this one [when I can afford another one!!!]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I love my watches here a few in my collection


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

christurbo said:


> I have a U-Boat Classico Left Hook and a U-Boat Thousands of Feet CAS3


I like the black one. I've seen these advertised on eBay but been worried about the quality. Are they mechanical?

I have a nice mechanical Russian aviator watch I bought on a whim from eBay from a guy in East Germany. It's brilliant!

Cheers

rich


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes they are swiss automatic:-

http://www.jurawatches.co.uk/U-Boat/Tho ... mm-watches


----------



## carlf (Aug 25, 2009)

I've got an omega seamaster and a tag aquaracer chronograph. The wife has a tag 2tone. Going to get a breitling next I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

I've got an Omega Constellation and hubby has a Tag (not sure which one). I wear mine every day - and have had it for 9 years now. Crikey.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> I have one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I have but with the metal braclet, only had it a month, cant stop looking at the time 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The same as mine ?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

That's the one, love the fact that you can see all of the automatic movement underneath.

The Heuer Automatic Chronograph was the first one ever made 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I love watches with a passion, almost as much as I love cars  a Horologist I ain't not fussed about names really. I have a Revo that looks exactly like a Bell and Ross and gets mistaken for one by watch afficionado's all the time - it cost me £55 on 50% off  and is constantly admired - I heard that Revo had to pull the design as Bell & Ross threw a hissy fit 

I currently sport this badboy, it weighs a ridiculous amount and I had to swap from left to right wrist due to the weight of it pushing the crown into my wrist  again it gets a huge amount of comments and one forum member even offered to buy it the other day (Wayne )










I have had it about 18months and can't find anything I like more for reasonable money. I love U Boat watches though 

Charlie


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Green Anniversary Rolex Submariner


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

I once saw these on a feature on QVC or something and was very intrigued.

http://www.vostok-watches.com/

They had a watch expert & collector on talking about them. He talked such a good talk I almost bought one.

Doug


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Just a 10 year cheap Seiko for day to day use, and a lovely gold slim Garrard watch that belonged to my father for dress use

One of my clients is a local jeweller, with over 50 years in the business...I do love the IWC watches in his shop


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

This is my good watch









And my other daily wearers would be an Omega Semaster 2531 (auto bond model) which i havent got any pics of, dont know why
And this seiko SKX009









Also have a couple of F1's and a couple of oldish Seiko's which get aired now and again.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

,


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a TAG Kirium, a Seamaster Automatic and a replica Panerai which never gets worn as I love the Omega
even went for an older version as I didn't like the new strap


----------



## kingoftherodeo (Feb 10, 2010)

Blimey, I go out for one evening and come back to a group of watch nuts like myself - good stuff!!

Everyone's got some lovely watches here, im glad im not the only nut.

Damn everyone with the Monacos - that's one of my favourites that I've never got round to buying. Been close on numerous occasions but never taken the plunge!


----------



## smalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Suunto Stinger Titanium. A chap on ebay was selling it for a friend and i emailed himand offered cash he said ok not knowing the value as it was new and unlogged dives. i gave £220 for a watch worth £550 and then sold the braclet on ebay £110 so got a deal for £110.

Every day watch is a Citizen ec drive calibre 2100 titanium. I imported it when dollar was weak and it worked out £175 as customs opened it so had to pay VAT. But still cheap as it was £399 in local shops.


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

id sell my monaco and rolex to have one of the new monaco ls's. lovely watch, but a bit pricey!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

While I was looking at the large advert for a Chanel J12 Marine sports watch on the back of the Sunday Times Style section, I couldn't help but wonder why there isn't a market for wall clocks that look like wristwatches. I think they'd sell thousands for offices, studies, gifts for prestige watch buffs. I'm not talking about plastic tat here either.

Or maybe some enlightened one is going to come along and say they do and provide a web link.

Doug


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

This is my current & the first quality watch i bought/owned.

http://www.bodying.co.uk/m0a08502-baume ... atches/597


----------

